# BRIDGE SPACE REQUIREMENTS GUIDE



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

_Please read everything, this guide does not make sense if you do not._

Hello!

Since I have gotten/seen some questions about this a few times, I've been busy trying to figure out *how much space a bridge needs when placing it*, so here is my experience in the shape of a guide. Please comment if you have additional information, with some sort of proof preferably. I have no information on diagonal bridges, so if you know please share here. (Guide comes with clumsy self-made drawings to illustrate...hehe)..


First things first

- Sorry if some things are EXTREMELY obvious, but I'm just trying to be clear, so there can be no misunderstandings.

- "Extra" space is the space that needs to be clear around a public works project (in this case a bridge), which means there cannot be buildings/pwp's/a plaza(/trees/bushes too but those two are not blocking when placing, they will just get deleted) in this extra space area. Extra spaces cannot overlap.

- Extra space is normally 1 tile all around the pwp. more info >here<.

- I made this guide ASSUMING the game is logical. this means:
*I don't believe in irregular extra spaces, they are symmetrical and rectangular.*

- I based this guide on my own experience in the game, *these are not facts*.


Let's start

An existing bridge has a normal size extra space: 1x4 on each side, like this:


Spoiler: existing bridge









*pink = bridge*, *blue = water*
*pink/red line = extra space*
yellow line = not important


*THE SIZE OF EXTRA SPACE A BRIDGE NEEDS WHEN BUILDING A NEW ONE INCREASES!*

But how much? Let's find out.


Placing a new horizontal bridge

For placing a new horizontal bridge, I believe that they need a space of 4 x 4 on each side, like this:


Spoiler: horizontal bridge








*pink = bridge*, *blue = water*
*pink/red line = extra space*
yellow line = not important


I think so because I tried to place a bridge in certain circumstances (see below spoiler):

- On the left you can see ribbot's house on top and a street lamp below it. Their extra spaces both overlap with the extra space of the bridge. Isabelle told me there was not enough space. This proofs that the extra space is at least 3 x 4.

- Ribbot moved to another town, I tried to place the bridge again, but it still didn't work. This proofs the extra space is at least 4 x 4.

- I demolished the street lamp. + On the other side was Yuka's house and a climbing frame. Now I was able to place the bridge! This proofs the extra space is not bigger than 4 x 4. In my dream town you can see this (Yuka's house + climbing frame + bridge):


Spoiler: try-outs horizontal bridge








*pink = bridge*, *blue = water*, *yellow = pwp's/villagers' houses
pink/red line = extra space
orange line = wrong situation*
*yellow line = good situation*


I am pretty confident the information about a horizontal bridge is complete.


Placing a new vertical bridge

As I said before, I assume the game works logically and extra spaces are not irregular.

Here I tried to place a bridge vertically, and tried to place it as close as possible to a pile of pipes I had at the other side of the river. There is a dent in the river though, and I could not place it a tile more to the right. Though, it seems logical to me the extra spaces are 2 x 4, looking at the space between the extra space of the pile of pipes and the bridge which is 2 tiles. The width of the extra space in a normal situation and in the situation of placing a new horizontal bridge is both 4, so I assume this stays the same. 


Spoiler: try-out vertical bridge








*pink = bridge*, *blue = water, yellow = pwp's/villagers' houses*
*pink/red line = extra space*
yellow line = not important


This information is mostly based on assumptions, so i think it's not very reliable. Hence the dashed line instead of a solid one in the drawing.

---

So, that's what I got so far!
Help me out here on diagonal bridges! I don't even know the normal size of the extra space, so if you have a diagonal bridge and know this please tell.

- F

_If you have questions in general or questions about a specific situation after reading this, don't be afraid to ask! If it's about a specific situation, a screenshot is often enough to oversee (esp. if you have a path + flowers.)

oh and could you please use the same lingo as i use in the guide? it will be easier for us to understand each other._


----------



## Ondine (Mar 11, 2014)

Just wanted to say that this is very helpful! Eventually, I'll be replacing all my bridges for a different type, so this will definitely come in handy. UvU 
I unfortunately do not have any info about diagonal bridges. Perhaps when I demolish and replace my bridges, I'll try finding a diagonal placement to get some info. If so, I'll definitely share!

Perhaps this thread deserves to be stickied? Bridge placement is something that has caused people a lot of angst!


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

your good with these graphs


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

Ondine said:


> Just wanted to say that this is very helpful! Eventually, I'll be replacing all my bridges for a different type, so this will definitely come in handy. UvU
> I unfortunately do not have any info about diagonal bridges. Perhaps when I demolish and replace my bridges, I'll try finding a diagonal placement to get some info. If so, I'll definitely share!
> 
> Perhaps this thread deserves to be stickied? Bridge placement is something that has caused people a lot of angst!



thank you  yes nice! it would be great if we could all share our experiences in one place, so we can get a better grip on how this works!

i don't know about the sticky because it's just a bunch of assumptions (for now)! maybe later?


- - - Post Merge - - -



locker said:


> your good with these graphs



haha thanks....these are kind of sloppy though :c


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

no one knows more than this or can confirm something..? ?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 12, 2014)

If I had a second town I would love to test diagonal bridges, unfortunately, I am unable to as no location in my town calls for it.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 12, 2014)

As someone who just had a situation regarding this I am very intrigued as to the specifics of what space a birdge needs in order to build/demolish one. I really appreciate you doing this and helping out everyone who are (hopefully) just as clueless as I am on how it works. Can't wait to read the comments and see if we can get this down to an exact science


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> If I had a second town I would love to test diagonal bridges, unfortunately, I am unable to as no location in my town calls for it.



yes me too, + i don't feel like demolishing a bridge again (just to test this) hehe



Yugi Moto said:


> As someone who just had a situation regarding this I am very intrigued as to the specifics of what space a birdge needs in order to build/demolish one. I really appreciate you doing this and helping out everyone who are (hopefully) just as clueless as I am on how it works. Can't wait to read the comments and see if we can get this down to an exact science



thank you! yes me too! 
i'm kind of surprised of how little we know about this topic...


----------



## hunahan (Mar 12, 2014)

There is definitely something about build order involved too.

I know that I had the experience where a bridge next to another PWP (in my case The Roost) was able to exist when The Roost was built after the bridge, however, I demolished the bridge and attempted to rebuild in the same spot (to change type) and the game wouldn't let me.

In other words 

1) Built bridge
2) Built another PWP 2 squares away (conflicted with your rule)
3) Game says yes

as opposed to:

1) PWP existed already
2) Tried to build bridge in same place (conflicted with your rule)
3) Game said no

I know others have had this experience as well, so there's definitely something about sequencing.  Perhaps that Bridges have smaller "no build zone" radius' after construction?


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

hunahan said:


> There is definitely something about build order involved too.
> 
> I know that I had the experience where a bridge next to another PWP (in my case The Roost) was able to exist when The Roost was built after the bridge, however, I demolished the bridge and attempted to rebuild in the same spot (to change type) and the game wouldn't let me.
> 
> ...



this does not conflict with my rule as it says: 
*"An existing bridge has a normal size extra space: 1x4 on each side"*
 so yes, pwp's which are built AFTER building the bridge are able to be closer.

*edit:* i made the guide more clear about the differences between pre and post building!


----------



## jokimori (Mar 12, 2014)

are there more people who have bridge info...?


----------



## Ras (Mar 13, 2014)

Based on this guide, I think I could take out the bridge near my cafe and be okay (I'd have to remove a streetlight), because the cafe does start the fourth square from the bridge, but it's one space north of your red square.  Still, I don't think I'll risk it.  I've got the cobblestone bridge there and I can live with it.

Actually, it looks like I could also take out the vertical bridge by my police station.  Again, I don't think I'll risk it.


----------



## J087 (Mar 13, 2014)

This thread smells of dissertation.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2014)

The only thing I'm getting out of this was that whoever decided the coding or whatever for how the no-build zones for bridges work either doesn't know **** about how to do that in a sensible way or was laughing their ass off the entire time.

I'm guessing the former. Since from what we know I think its simply that the game will detect if a PWP/building is closeby when trying to build a bridge, but not if a bridge is nearby when trying to set up any PWP/move-in. Which that's just straight-up bad game design imo, as shown simply by how much of a horrifying mess bridge construction can be.

Really though it should of just been done one of 2 ways:

a) building close to river is b& always, so a bridge can be placed in pretty much any location
b) no-build zone for bridges stayed consistently the same before and after construction

...or I guess you could combine these, but something about that seems a tad overkill to me. lol


----------



## jokimori (Mar 13, 2014)

Ras said:


> Based on this guide, I think I could take out the bridge near my cafe and be okay (I'd have to remove a streetlight), because the cafe does start the fourth square from the bridge, but it's one space north of your red square.  Still, I don't think I'll risk it.  I've got the cobblestone bridge there and I can live with it.
> 
> Actually, it looks like I could also take out the vertical bridge by my police station.  Again, I don't think I'll risk it.



personally i really like the cobblestone bridge because it matches with the plaza and other permanent pavements 'v' hehe anyway

my vertical bridge rules are made from assumptions so yeah be careful with that one!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> This thread smells of dissertation.



haha well most guides do almost, no?



LambdaDelta said:


> The only thing I'm getting out of this was that whoever decided the coding or whatever for how the no-build zones for bridges work either doesn't know **** about how to do that in a sensible way or was laughing their ass off the entire time.
> 
> I'm guessing the former. Since from what we know I think its simply that the game will detect if a PWP/building is closeby when trying to build a bridge, but not if a bridge is nearby when trying to set up any PWP/move-in. Which that's just straight-up bad game design imo, as shown simply by how much of a horrifying mess bridge construction can be.
> 
> ...



yeah one of those would be a lot more convenient.... i don't want to think too long about the "why??" it gives me a headache hah...


----------



## J087 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll put your theory to the test soon. Luckily there are no houses near the place I want to build.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Mar 13, 2014)

A guide like this is just what i've been hoping for! But I still have a few questions regarding how it'd work out for my planned demolition.. (i hope this is ok to ask here..)

i've been dreading trying my hand at destroying/rebuilding a bridge that Flora decided to move close to. I just can't be sure if when i destroy the bridge, that i'll be able to build another in the same spot, and i NEED it to go in the exact same area 

#####\\\\\\\\######
#### //||||||\\#XXX#
####//|||||||##XXX#
####|||||||//###X##
####====#######
####====#######
###//||||||\\######
###||||||||||######

//||||||\\ = river
=== = bridge
### = land
XXX = Flora's house

(a crudely colored version for the imaginatively impaired ^^;; pls pardon the horrible highlighter coloring haha)


as you can (hopefully) see, Flora's house is 3 spaces away, with the extra space for her door one space up  from the path of the bridge. If I were to destroy the bridge, do any of you think (based on the guide up above) if I'd be able to rebuild it??

*edit:* ugh the text-map isn't exact, so i'll post a screenshot :X


----------



## jokimori (Mar 14, 2014)

yourlilemogirl said:


> A guide like this is just what i've been hoping for! But I still have a few questions regarding how it'd work out for my planned demolition.. (i hope this is ok to ask here..)
> 
> i've been dreading trying my hand at destroying/rebuilding a bridge that Flora decided to move close to. I just can't be sure if when i destroy the bridge, that i'll be able to build another in the same spot, and i NEED it to go in the exact same area
> 
> ...



hi yourlilemogirl!

yes, of course it's okay to ask here!
if i apply my guide to your situation, you seem a bit unlucky :<
i drew it out for you:


Spoiler



the pink blocks are the current extra space of the bridge. the red/yellow dashed line is the extra space that will be needed when you're placing the bridge on this same spot. as you can see, the extra space of flora's house is in this area with 5 tiles! if you were to place the bridge 2 tiles more down south, it would work, but on this spot i would say it wouldn't!







i hope that helped!

- F


- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> I'll put your theory to the test soon. Luckily there are no houses near the place I want to build.



ah! tell me about the results!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2014)

Very helpful~ Thanks for taking your time to make this for us n.n


----------



## jokimori (Mar 14, 2014)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Very helpful~ Thanks for taking your time to make this for us n.n



you're welcome! this is a very frustrating part of the game, so i just needed to clear things up.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 14, 2014)

bump + if anyone with a diagonal bridge wants to help, they can try placing a pwp nearby and try to define the normal extra space! because i don't even know how big that is to begin with.


----------



## J087 (Mar 16, 2014)

I tried and my bridge can be build. 

I also tried it near the campsite where the old bridge was and this is what I found. On the east side of the campsite are 4 free squares until you hit the water. A bridge can't be build there due to the campsite. On the north side, and on the west side, there are 5 free squares until you hit water. A bridge can be build in both places. (that's horizontal and vertical)


----------



## jokimori (Mar 16, 2014)

J087 said:


> I tried and my bridge can be build.
> 
> I also tried it near the campsite where the old bridge was and this is what I found. On the east side of the campsite are 4 free squares until you hit the water. A bridge can't be build there due to the campsite. On the north side, and on the west side, there are 5 free squares until you hit water. A bridge can be build in both places. (that's horizontal and vertical)



ah that's great to hear! 

sounds like my guide's correct on those points too! pfew!! thanks for sharing :>


----------



## ladylotte (Mar 17, 2014)

This makes no sense to me: I can build a bridge behind my house, vertical, where there's only one tile of buffer between my house and the river.... but I can't build one off the path that passes in front of my house, even though I've got 4 tiles of clearance between the front of my house, and what would be the bridge. Granted, my house is only 3 in from the edge of the river... but I don't see how the buffer zones could possibly still be overlapping so much. Can't post a pic at the moment.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 17, 2014)

ladylotte said:


> This makes no sense to me: I can build a bridge behind my house, vertical, where there's only one tile of buffer between my house and the river.... but I can't build one off the path that passes in front of my house, even though I've got 4 tiles of clearance between the front of my house, and what would be the bridge. Granted, my house is only 3 in from the edge of the river... but I don't see how the buffer zones could possibly still be overlapping so much. Can't post a pic at the moment.



hmm yes this conflicts with my guide... awaiting your pictures!


----------



## jokimori (Mar 24, 2014)

hello


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for this helpful guide! It's nice to know where bridges can and cannot go.

This way, I know I can't put one near Felicity's house, and don't have to go through the whole disappointment and argument with Isabelle. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 24, 2014)

This was needed. Thank you! ​


----------



## jokimori (Mar 25, 2014)

Artemis_Dreamer said:


> Thank you for this helpful guide! It's nice to know where bridges can and cannot go.
> 
> This way, I know I can't put one near Felicity's house, and don't have to go through the whole disappointment and argument with Isabelle.
> 
> Much appreciated!



ah i'm glad i could help you! don't rely to much on this guide though, so far i'm the only contributor of it so it's all kind of shaky!



HelloAnna said:


> This was needed. Thank you! ​



you're welcome :>


----------



## Improv (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for this! It will definitely help with the planning of my new town.


----------



## undadac (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow so that would mean I do need kitt to move  ughrrrr


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice guide, although I've had all my bridges built since Week 1 xD

I hated my first town layout....even with bridges it was STILL a chore to get around to everyone's houses.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 25, 2014)

Swurve said:


> Thank you for this! It will definitely help with the planning of my new town.



you're very welcome :>



undadac said:


> Wow so that would mean I do need kitt to move  ughrrrr



ah, that's sucks :< is it a horizontal bridge?



MikeJ777 said:


> Nice guide, although I've had all my bridges built since Week 1 xD
> 
> I hated my first town layout....even with bridges it was STILL a chore to get around to everyone's houses.



yeah, i think a lot of people built their bridges pretty quickly (me too) but that's also the problem for many, you have to be careful when you want to demolish and rebuild a bridge when you're town is more developed then when you first placed the original bridge.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi~ I just realized my situation right now is related to this so I looked this thread up. I think I understand this, but I want to be extra sure in case I am counting the space wrong. 



Spoiler
















As you can see, Bill is right on top of a bridge of mine. It's not an original bridge, obvs, but I rebuilt it when Bill wasn't there yet. 

If I'm correct in counting, this would be too close for a renovation, wouldn't it? If I wanted to rebuild this bridge in the same location, it would be a no-go because Bill's extra space is overlapping with the required bridge space, right?

But what if I moved a little to the right? Right in the middle of Bill and Mira, right in front of the tree, will that work? Or is it too risky? My counting says it could work if I were completely precise, but I might be wrong. 

If you need more screenshots, I can provide. O: I'm not good at graphs, so sorry if I can't provide one. ; A;

Sorry for the bother, and thanks for this thread! Good thing I looked it up before demolishing that bridge.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 30, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Hi~ I just realized my situation right now is related to this so I looked this thread up. I think I understand this, but I want to be extra sure in case I am counting the space wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi allcaps!

yes, if you'd use the rules in my guide it wouldn't work on the same spot but it would one or two tiles to the right! although i must add, the vertical bridge part of the guide is based off assumptions, so be careful! it's up to you if you want to take the risk. please let me know the results if you decide to do it, because it could help a lot of others too! i'll add it to the guide :> thank you for sharing this!


----------



## jokimori (Apr 3, 2014)

i guess i am bumping this again


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 3, 2014)

jokimori said:


> hi allcaps!
> 
> yes, if you'd use the rules in my guide it wouldn't work on the same spot but it would one or two tiles to the right! although i must add, the vertical bridge part of the guide is based off assumptions, so be careful! it's up to you if you want to take the risk. please let me know the results if you decide to do it, because it could help a lot of others too! i'll add it to the guide :> thank you for sharing this!



Hmm, I might try it once I've planned a back-up bridge location in case this one doesn't pan out. I'm still trying to decide on the bridge I'll replace it with too. 

Wish me luck and I'll update if ever!

Thanks so much for your answer! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this thread. xD


----------



## jokimori (Apr 3, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Hmm, I might try it once I've planned a back-up bridge location in case this one doesn't pan out. I'm still trying to decide on the bridge I'll replace it with too.
> 
> Wish me luck and I'll update if ever!
> 
> ...



wishing you lots of luck!!!! and you're very welcome =^))


----------



## jokimori (Apr 5, 2014)

oh allcaps, wait a second, i think the bridge can be placed on the same spot again according to my guide! i was confused because of the path i think? the bridge would only need a space of 2 by 4, and bill's house is 4 spaces up, his extra space in the front goes down till two tiles are left, which is all you need for the bridge!


----------



## jokimori (Apr 6, 2014)

bumpin'!


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 7, 2014)

jokimori said:


> oh allcaps, wait a second, i think the bridge can be placed on the same spot again according to my guide! i was confused because of the path i think? the bridge would only need a space of 2 by 4, and bill's house is 4 spaces up, his extra space in the front goes down till two tiles are left, which is all you need for the bridge!



His tiles at the side are fine too, right? Which means I can rebuild the bridge and/or move it two squares to the right too? o wo

I assumed the path would help with counting because one tile of it = one space? xD I think the confusing thing is the edges of the suspension bridge? It seems to take up at least one space more than in the illustrations where the bridge just goes over the water. o:


----------



## jokimori (Apr 9, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> His tiles at the side are fine too, right? Which means I can rebuild the bridge and/or move it two squares to the right too? o wo
> 
> I assumed the path would help with counting because one tile of it = one space? xD I think the confusing thing is the edges of the suspension bridge? It seems to take up at least one space more than in the illustrations where the bridge just goes over the water. o:



yes!
haha yes i didn't count right sorry!

bumping for diagonal bridge info? anyone


----------



## Amykins (Apr 9, 2014)

ARRRGH why is this so aggravating?! I just want to build a diagonal bridge but the game just won't let me. What confuses me is even when I'm a full five spaces away from its previous position, it still snaps back to that location in the "preview". And it literally won't let me build it ANYWHERE ELSE.

Sometimes I hate this game. ><;; I want to find the person who wrote the design doc for bridge mechanics and punch him in the face.


----------



## jokimori (Apr 9, 2014)

Amykins said:


> ARRRGH why is this so aggravating?! I just want to build a diagonal bridge but the game just won't let me. What confuses me is even when I'm a full five spaces away from its previous position, it still snaps back to that location in the "preview". And it literally won't let me build it ANYWHERE ELSE.
> 
> Sometimes I hate this game. ><;; I want to find the person who wrote the design doc for bridge mechanics and punch him in the face.



yikes!!!!! can you upload a screen shot? maybe we can help :^)


----------



## jokimori (Apr 13, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Titi (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been reading your guide but I'm still worried...
Do you think I will be able to replace this bridge?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?162002-Will-I-be-able-to-rebuild-this-bridge-near-my-Caf%E9


----------



## jokimori (Apr 14, 2014)

Titi said:


> I've been reading your guide but I'm still worried...
> Do you think I will be able to replace this bridge?
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?162002-Will-I-be-able-to-rebuild-this-bridge-near-my-Caf%E9



if you follow my guide it could be placed in the same place again :~) 





(don't mind my poor photoshop skills.... i drew the cafe on tile too low -_-)


----------



## SilverBullet00 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think that the extra space needed for building vertical bridges is larger that originally stated in the opening post. I used the measurements to plan out the renovation of an existing bridge. To my horror, I was unable to replace the bridge in the same spot as the old bridge, even though I have the 2x4 clearance on both sides of the river and have the one unit perimeter clearance around nearby villager's houses.

I have Victoria's house on the left and Octavian's house on the right. Victoria's flowers are within her perimeter and the right column of items are in Octavian's perimeter. According to the first picture, I should have a one unit space between the extra space needed for the new bridge and the extra space perimeter of the villager's houses, correct? No matter where I go, Isabelle keeps telling me that the bridge will be too a villager's house.

I was ready to reset my town when this happened. /rage


----------



## nyenisu (Jul 28, 2014)

i don't mean to bump this thread, but i suggest you should change the requirements for the vertical bridge. 

i followed exactly what this guide said (2x4 spaces on both sides), but isabelle kept saying it wouldn't work. i moved around everywhere and she still said it wouldn't work. it's not like i can rid my villagers just for a bridge ahhhhhh. i am now stuck with one bridge for my entire town.


----------



## Llamas-arent-alpacas (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm sorry that I'm bumping this but this seems like a good spot to ask for help on what I need.

I'm trying to plot reset Hopper's spot into a specific area in my town, but idk if it's too crowded for it to work x.x

Here's is an attempted diagram:

~~
~~~
~~~~% ### PPCCCCC
~~~~% ### PPCCCCC
~~~~% ### PPCCCCC
~~~~%%#%PPCCCCC
==== P P P PPP
==== P P P PPP
~~~~
~~~~

~ river
= bridge
% flowers
P paths
#house
C cafe

The # is where I want Hopper's house to be. But I'm not sure if this is possible because of the river's edge, the bridge, and the cafe. If you could help me out I'd highly appreciate it!!


----------



## Sun (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry to bump this thread, but the door of my Mayor house is 3 spaces away from the River's edge.  This is not counting any "buffer spaces" around the houses.

How many buffer spaces are around the Mayor's/other player's houses?  Is it the same as villagers' houses?

Will I be able to build my bridge? 

Thanks in advance for your help^^


----------



## Hivernale (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm sorry for bumping this but does anyone know why I can't see any pictures of the guide in first page ?

May I ask if people know, if I demolish that bridge, and rebuild a new one at the exact same place , would it work?


----------



## Aragorn (Sep 11, 2015)

Hivernale said:


> I'm sorry for bumping this but does anyone know why I can't see any pictures of the guide in first page ?
> 
> May I ask if people know, if I demolish that bridge, and rebuild a new one at the exact same place , would it work?
> View attachment 146870



I wonder how you found this from 02-02-2015 o.o


----------



## Hivernale (Sep 11, 2015)

I googled to know if there was any tutorial or something and found this xD


----------



## katysu (Sep 11, 2015)

This is a very useful guide & comes up when you search, its a big pity about the pics not showing.
I'm not certain of the answers to the qns - suns about the buffer zones around houses - I thought it was 2 spaces on the sides, but 3 on the front (cos of the entrance to the door). Same for villagers & human houses.
In theory you can build a house 2 spaces away from a bridge.

I think bridges require a buffer of 4 spaces - so you can't build a bridge as close to a house as you can a house to a bridge.
So Hivernale's pic/qn - no I don't think you can build a bridge in that spot - you could possibly build it further north of the villagers  house, or wait till villager moves & nip in quick. 

The space requirements for a diagonal bridge - personally I think you can get one space closer than the 4 but I'm hazy, & would love to see some better answers as well.


----------



## Hivernale (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for you answer Katysu I might leave it like that because it's Marshal's house and don't want to let him move exept if I have Static instead (and I'm tired of plot resseting, I'm sure he won't move in marshal's old plot xD) 

or maybe let Marshal move... :-( thanks anyway!


----------

